# My coop



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally built my coop it is 4x6 6.5 high. I'm not completely finished. It took me a few weekends (not handy at all) thankfully my father helped out with the sidding. I Need to finish last row of boxes, buck bars /platform, and some small things on the outside. In totall cost about $400. I have a few colored homers I'm going to breed in the next few weeks.let me know what you think.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

*Coop*

Front of coop needs the trap


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

*Coop*

Side of coop


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

*Coop*

One row of 12x24 2rows of 12x12 one row if 12x18


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

*Coop*

Nest fronts for 12x24


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Its wonderful, I really liked it. Your pigeons will love it  .
-Rubeena


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

very nice! thank you for sharing


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

And your birds are lovely especially those German owls  .
-Rubeena


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job. I looks good. Nice Maintenance free outside


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Really nice, I'm always excited to see a new loft!


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice loft Carlos. You want to be careful with the breeding tho or you will need to build a new loft. I also have a 4 by 6 and it will hold about20 birds at the most.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replys . I'm only breeding out of those then getting ride of them. Im Going to keep about 12-18 of the young ones to fly.

Carlo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

To give each bird 2 sq. feet of floor space, a 4 X 6 loft would hold 12 birds.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks good, Thanks for sharing before you know it you will be siting back and watching your birds fly.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great little loft !!!

Good work by you and your father....it's an attractive looking loft too . I would think it would be easy enough to put some air vents up the top or bottom if you felt that way inclined .


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice loft.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

nice little loft. neat looking.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

whytwings said:


> What a great little loft !!!
> 
> Good work by you and your father....it's an attractive looking loft too . I would think it would be easy enough to put some air vents up the top or bottom if you felt that way inclined .


The entire front is vented . Just can't tell because we boxed it in. It will have soffits. Plus the two windows and inside door i have a screen door and the buck bars (when I install them ) plenty ov fresh air.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice and very nice to look outside your neighbors would love it


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Coocooloft said:


> Very nice and very nice to look outside your neighbors would love it


I hope your right. Also hope if they have any problems they come to me first and not the town.


----------

